# Never been disapointed whit Helios(label) release even if most Helios date from 80-90



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The Gombert two cds on Helios for me this is like the best italian ice cream, i could site fews dosen't release that where incredible, even if an old label dosen't get better than Helios there sometime better than newer ensemble , they pull out so many records i love there ensemble are great this also help out a lot.

What is your verdict on the utter greatness of Helios past glory, do you find this label amazing as i do, did you heard the Gombert on helios jesus how impressive , state of the art polyphony even if it's an old label this dosen't meen there out dated .


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Helios is the re-release label for Hyperion, so I understand any Helios CD will have been originally released on the full price label however many years beforehand, hence your dates. I don't distinguish between the two, I'm afraid, but again you have highlighted one of the best labels out there. Again, too many individual recordings to mention....!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Everything by Henry's Eight is good!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Everything by Henry's Eight is good!


Indeed kind sir Mandryka


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Gothic Voices are also particularly good. And the Brandenburg Consort.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nothing wrong with Helios at all.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Hyperion (along with Helios) is one of my favorite labels - lots of unusual repertoire, well performed and recorded, with excellent documentation. 

In fact, most of my recent purchases have been Hyperion CD's, because they're one of the few labels that doesn't stream on Spotify.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

My notes say that I last listened to Henry's Eight's Gombert on 5 Jan 2019. I wrote



> I just want to make a note that I've revisited these two recordings by Henry's Eight over the past month a lot, and to come to the point, I can't get enough of them. They're fluid, intense, harmonically interesting (dissonances at the ends of phrases), sensitive to the text, voice production isn't large and boorish, responsive in the counterpoint, well enough recorded and balanced, I prefer them to Beauty Farm for sure, and probably to Sound and the Fury too.
> 
> The sort of seamless imitation that characterises Gombert lends itself to an approach which is in constant gentle changing motion, with the articulations dissolving and giving birth to new phrases, more like waves than pulsations. Henry's Eight seem to me to get close to this idea, even if they're not perfect.


Before that I listened to the one with the Salve Regina on 29 December 2019 and commented



> Henry's Eight make Gombert sound like the ocean. The music is constantly moving, constantly becoming, the pace of the pulse is like the breath in meditation. Nothing is stressed - neither the accents of the syllables nor the articulations - phrases begin gently and then fade way. Subtlety of word-setting, flexible variation of melody, supple rhythm, responsive but not assertive singing. This is modal music making.


By the way, this was recently rereleased


----------

